# How to take off door panels on 93 Caprice



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone have info?


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

You need a Phillips screwdriver, and a door panel tool. Take out the screw bhind the handle, and the screw in the bottom back corner that is hidden by the carpet. You will need to pop off the trim and disconnect the power mirror connector. Then take the panel tool and pry it between the panel and the door. Find the little mounts, and pry them out. Some will break. Buy new ones at the parts store. BE CAREFUL NOT TO BREAK THE MOUNTS ON THE BACK OF THE DOOR PANEL. Lift the panel up and away from the door.


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

I pulled all of the clips off . It is stuck to the window seal. Anything im forgetting?


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Roll the window down all the way. Grab the panel at the top, and pull up. It will come out. You got the screws, right?


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah,


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

I got it off, thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Now that the panel is off, it's a great time to make some speaker templates to install 6 1/2", 6 3/4", or even 6 x 9's in place of the crappy stock 4 x 6's as well as sound deaden the doors. Also, you can get those door clips for $3.99 for a pack of 15 at autozone which is enough to do 3 complete doors.


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

For the 6.5 do i just cut the door metal into the 6.5 circle?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by embharris_@Mar 26 2007, 06:59 PM~7556242
> *For the 6.5 do i just cut the door metal into the 6.5 circle?
> *


Nope, no need to cut any part of the actual car. Check the link for pics and click on the first pic to enlarge it and you'll have what you need right there. You can run 6 1/2" or 6 3/4" with them along with tweeters. I used 1/2" mdf for the sets that i've done. Also, when using the templates/spacers, you can run speakers with a bigger magnet without the window hitting it when you roll it down.  

Caprice/Impala Door Speaker Template


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a rough pic on my passenger door to give you an idea....i used leftover wood that was painted white so i sprayed it black before i put the panels back on. Also, i actually used 3 of the stock holes from the 4 x 6's to attach the wood and just used a self tapping screw for the 4th.


----------



## embharris (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks man, im gonna start tommorow morning


----------

